# BBQ Chick 'n Crock



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Whenever possible I like to cook the easy way. 
The crock pot is my friend.  

Take a good amount of chicken breasts. 5# or so. I get them on sale with backs on. Bone and skin the meat. 

Don't cut up the meat. Throw it in a crock pot, pour in a bottle of BBQ sauce. I like Bullseye Original. Maybe add a little Jack Daniels and cayenne if you're into it. 

Cook on high for 1hr, then turn to low for at least 5hrs. More is OK.

While it's cooking, take the bones and go crabbing. 

The result is very tender, versatile meat. You can eat the chunks whole or you can shred and mix with the sauce for BBQ sandwiches.

Freeze leftovers in portion sized Foodsaver or zippy bags. Good for quick meals. 
.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*dang Rick*

We been cooking too much  The fall has no choice but to be better. I'm gonna catch me a biggun for the year is over!  

Fish I mean


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Know what you mean bro. I've been too busy playing with the ladies lately and need some fish pullage. 

Starting next week, I'm gonna be hittin' my home away from home cross the bridge. If you can't get ahold of me, that's where I'll be. We never got our SP teaming going this year. Maybe next year when there's something to catch. 

Buddy of mine turned me on to the above recipe a while back and wanted to pass it on. Finally got around to it. 

I don't normally care for chickie boobies, more of a leg/thigh man myself, ahem, but this turns out real moist and tender. 
.


----------

